# Dropped My Phone -.-



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

Well I dropped my phone on the screen, luckily it didn't crack, but there are some decent sized scratches and nics on the corners, any ideas of how to get this fixed?


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

CC268 said:


> Well I dropped my phone on the screen, luckily it didn't crack, but there are some decent sized scratches and nics on the corners, any ideas of how to get this fixed?


Buy a replacement digitizer (and the proper adhesive) on Ebay and fix it.


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Or send it to HTC for repair.

http://www.htc.com/us/support/service-and-repair


----------



## cordoni (Oct 13, 2011)

A wet apply screen protector like Zagg from bestbuy will often cover up minor scratches. Installed it will run you $27

Sent from my Xoom


----------

